# Nissan bluebird



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

hey ppls

i need to know where i can get a dash board off of a 93 nissan bluebird. thanks


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Check car-parts.com


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I am not sure where you are located but check with the companies that import front clips for the U13 Bluebird.

Troy


----------



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

*lsd*



KA24Tech said:


> I am not sure where you are located but check with the companies that import front clips for the U13 Bluebird.
> 
> Troy



thanks but where can i get a lsd for the altima


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Nismo
http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1234_147_161_207&products_id=117

Troy


----------

